# Cedar Glen Bees



## Jeffzhear

Sorry to hear about your troubles... I know from talking to the folks up here, northern queen rearing and shipping is a bit behind schedule...(not making excuses).

There are good people on beesource that can probably help you out.


----------



## sellis

*queen bees*

hey give ALLAN BUCKLEY A CALL I NOT ONLY ORDERED 5 QUEENS FROM HIM BUT ALSO BOUGHT SOME NUCS. the queens are excellent and quick to start laying , she filled a whole frame in a days time , i will not order from another person from here on out ..his number is 1-256-996-5174 . his nucs are kick butt to im completley impressed with all his stuff..scott


----------



## Brent Bean

Call Gardner’s Apiaries out of Baxley, Ga. 912-367-9352 great bees, great prices and wonderful people to deal with. And they are right in your neighborhood. Check out my latest post “ Package has flown the coop” I have dealt with them for a few years and have been nothing but a happy costumer.


----------



## trumpet01

I ordered four queens from them in April and had no problems at all. They were having problems with weather and their queens,but I ordered Buckfast queens. They were shipped from Canada to them and then they shipped them out, on time. They were having problems with their queens being able to go on their mating flights due to the bad weather. Jim<><


----------



## Chef Isaac

I bought 4 buckfasts from them and 1 carni. The carni did not lay at all and three of the buckfasts were drone layers.


----------



## Chef Isaac

see:

http://beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219149


----------



## MikeC62

Sorry to hear about your unhappy experiences with our company. In defense all I can say is. We advertised queen delivery beginning the third week of April. It snowed that week. We had six inches of it in our apiary. Our local queen rearing was dead in the water. We contacted our California sources and they too were experincing the cold North wind and the queens could not go out on mating flights. We were able to acquire some from one dealer and they were all runts and some deformed. They were not useable. All products of cold weather breeding. We had to outwait the weather. WE were not going to ship substandard queens. We thought we had kept up with the calls. We do apologize for any incovienence this may have caused you
Sincerely
Michael % Cedar Glen Bees


----------



## Chef Isaac

Well Michael. You do not stand behind your product at all. I called you about the queens and you did not do a thang for us. Come on. Not good business skills there. Plus, so many of the packages were dead when I came out to pick up the queens. Cant leave them outside just covered with a tarp in cold weather. 

You really need to revisit your policy on how you do business.


----------



## vpx2

*bees*

My name is Vince Preinesberger.I just bought 10 4lb packages of bees from Ceder Glen Bees in Stanwood Washington.I trided to order Eq.through them but they wouldnt call me back.So i ordered my eq through Brushy Mountain Bee.Then i got a call from Ceder Glen bees to see if i still wanted the bees that I ordered.Thats where I made my mistake.When I went to pick them up there was less then a lb per package.Also ther were so many dead bees in the yard you could smell the fear in the bees.Half the bees in the packages were dead.I spent over 1000 for10lb of bees.These people have been screwing people since 05 just check them out on the computer and dont make the same mastake that I did.ThatCeder Glen Bees Stanwood Washington .(edited by dragonfly)


----------



## vpx2

*Ceder Glen Bees Standwood Washington State*

deleted/edited by dragonfly
This is a public forum for discussion. If there are personal grievances, please either PM those you are addressing, or contact them privately through other means.


----------



## Chef Isaac

*Re: Ceder Glen Bees Standwood Washington State*

basicaly, VPX2 got screwed by Ceder Glen. I do not mean a little..... this was a heck of a lot. He called me up to let me know. I would be glad, along with VPX, to talk with anyone about this company through email or pm. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## NorthWest_bee_guy

a fellow beekeeper in my area ordered from them this year and he was happy with what he recived and I liked what I saw. this is just from seeing what he got. Abit over priced for a 3 lb package. I pay less from another place. I have called them number of times and never got a real person and e-mailed them and no reply back. I would not take the risk myself but some people are quite happy with them. Just remember buyer beware.


----------



## Randy Bagrowski

Well, Add me to the list of people taken by the con artists at Cedar Glenn. I ordered a queen about a month ago, never heard back from them, they never answer their phone, nor respond to emails. I'm in the process now of getting my money back thru my credit card company! Randy B


----------



## wild

*just wanted everyone to know what happened this year when I ordered 2 3lb packages of bees. They arivied dead so I did not accept them, but they have not sent new bees or refunded my money. They still think that I should pay for the dead bees that they shipped (they set up shipping). So I just want to warn anyone thinking of using cedar glen bees!! I have had to stop payment in order to try to get my money back!! They will not return phone calls or emails at all!!*


----------



## oldenglish

I for one am sorry to see that people are still getting stung by this company, it may be that the number of upset customers is only a small percentage of their customer base, but still I would think they would try to make customers happy.
I am also supprised that no one has filed a BBB complaint.


----------



## wild

I have notified the wash. state at. general and will also be contacting the bbb in washington.


----------



## Chef Isaac

That is one thing I wish I had done was contact the BBB.


----------



## wild

I wish I would of too before I spent $276.00 on dead bees


----------



## popsjim

Michael
I to order 2 Carniolan,and called 14th of April to change to Russians,mailed a cashiers check for the exert $4.00 for Russian Queens.I was told that April 25 all Russians would be in.On May 8th emailed ask if thy had any Queens that could ship,New World,Old World,Italian,Minnesota anything my Russians.I needed 2 Queens bad.No reply by email or phone.I got two Queens from a neighbor.May 13th emailed asking for refund,GOT a email back on May 13th saying had me on top of the pile planing to ship tomorrow,had run out of three hole cages but had got some end.Ask if i still wanted Queens or refund,on May 14th i replied ,send refund.It is June 18 and still no refund,on June 9 had ask where was refund.No reply at all.Refund should be $58.25, 2 Russian Queens @ $25.00 and 1/2 the shipping. Help Jim


----------



## Tom G. Laury

At some point here it becomes mail fraud, a felony.


----------



## iwombat

Tom has it right. If you sent your check by mail you may have recourse with the postal inspector. A little chat with your local postmaster would be a good idea.


----------



## Pablogalil

I worked hard to email and communicate with Ceder Glen way before order time... i talked several friends into combining our order with them. The last week they came back and told us they would not be getting the bees on the date promised and they promised to credit my card... 90 days later they still had not responded nor credited my card. kind of felt like a bad business dealing so i went through my credit card company, filled a protest and just last week - the 3rd of august i got comfirmation the card company is going to process a credit to my account. :scratch:
there are other businesses that deserve your biz.


----------



## Nothing

Hello, I would like to tell you all about the experience I have had with Michael and Donna at Cedar Glen Bee's.

The night of May 26th I ordered a 4lb package of Buckfast bees from http://www.cedarglenbees.com/

The next day I called to find out the shipping and Donna told me that shipping on this $93 package of bees was going to be $85. I could not afford the $178 total so I asked her to cancel the order. She said she might have to charge me a $25 fee for the canceled order which I thought was ridiculous but I did agree to it.

Now- fast forward to September 21st and I still have not been reimbursed anything. After emailing them repeatedly,I did get one email from Michael on Aug 14th saying that he would get it taken care of. Then nothing (no contact/info) until after repeated emails (again) I finally got another email back from Michael on the 17th of September saying that he is sorry he could not reimburse me for the dead bees he sent me and that he would give me bees in the Spring - maybe. After he sues someone that killed a bunch of his packages....very difficult to make sense of. 

I replied and explained again that I was just trying to get a refund on a canceled order of bees.....from May.


I will let you draw your own conclusions from this. I have saved the entire email string for reference. I have tried to call repeatedly as well but their voice mail box is full. 

Just my experience....


----------



## oldenglish

They have this message on their site, but you have to dig to find it,

Please check this space for an update relating to the honey bees that arrived to your address dead. Extraordinary testing results from the Washington State Department of Agriculture has appeared that drastically changes everything. Stay in contact for the latest developments.

Sincerely

Michael & Donna

They have this posted on their main page,

Please e-mail your order using the contact button. Due to a recent security breach we are no longer using our card service provider. Leave your telephone # and we will confirm your order via telephone. Please check messages for up to date news


----------



## Nothing

Old English
I am not sure if you are replying to my post or not? If so - like I said - I did not receive any dead bees, I canceled my order one day after placing it - back in May. 

Also - you can not leave them messages on their phone because the VM box is always full. 

If you were not replying to my post then - sorry - please disregard everything I said above..... 

Nothing


----------



## Camp9

Nothing said:


> Old English
> I am not sure if you are replying to my post or not? If so - like I said - I did not receive any dead bees, I canceled my order one day after placing it - back in May.
> 
> Also - you can not leave them messages on their phone because the VM box is always full.
> 
> If you were not replying to my post then - sorry - please disregard everything I said above.....
> 
> Nothing


I've posted before about cedar glenn, unless you can pick up the bee yourself, stay away from them. I hope you can get your scam resolved.

Camp


----------



## Chef Isaac

I have posted so many times regarding this company, it is crazy. And people still order from there..... I dont understand why.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Nothing said:


> Old English
> I canceled my order one day after placing it - back in May.


If you ordered by credit card call the card company, they will reimburse you, if it isn't too late, including the $25 cancelation fee. If you had waited 3 months to cancel a fee might be justified but the next day? Outrageous.. Perhaps the reason he doesn't use the card services is because they cancelled him due to so many charge backs.
Sheri


----------



## Nothing

I have filed a compliant with the BBB. Don't know what will come of it - but it makes me feel better.


----------



## alpha6

In doing a search this company is not a registered company with Washington State Corporations. (So that should tell you something right off the bat.) Next they are not registered with the BBB. 

Business Name / Address Type of Business BBB Accreditation
Cedar Glen Bees
15507 72nd Dr Nw
Stanwood, WA 98292
View Report | File Complaint
Beekeepers No

That is their physical address so I would start sending registered letters to them at that address instead of emailing. Make copies and they have to sign for them. 

They currently have a "F" rating from the BBB. Here is a link to their info, rating and the problems filed with the BBB about them. 

http://www.bbb.org/western-washingt...epers/cedar-glen-bees-in-stanwood-wa-22468664

This is their Whois contact information from cedarglenbees.com

Registrant Contact:
medialegends.com
David Down ()

Fax: 
P.O. Box 1653
Stanwood, WA 98087
US

I would hit this address also. 

Good luck. You can also file a complaint with the Washington State Attorneys office if they have infact defrauded you. Call them or go here to do this.

http://www.atg.wa.gov/fileacomplaint.aspx

From their website: As the owner and founder of Cedar Glen Bees I, Donna Cook take full responsibility for the quality of service and product. My husband Michael helps out in the bee yard and works with the pollinators. So that is the names I would use to file a complaint with the State Attorneys office.

About their message: Please e-mail your order using the contact button. Due to a recent security breach we are no longer using our card service provider.

This is usually a sign that the Credit Card Company has received so many complaints and had problems with the business they have canceled the service.


----------



## tupolev214

Well I'm still po at this mike and lot of crap he says
his word is not worth much let's just say
I'm not please with this place or how they do bussiness
my question is he dead or just to lazy to pick up the phone
he should hang up his company and get out
:doh::no::no::waiting:


----------

